# Tuff Dog needs your opinion



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff Dog has never wanted to get on the couch before...after his Momma person finally talked him into it he has figured out that it can be comfy!! He would like to know if he is doing it correctly and if his couch technique needs any improvement. Thanks
Al


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL looks like he's got the hang of the art of couch lounging to me!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think he has been practicing while noone is looking. He looks like an old pro couch potato to me. Where is his remote?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Al*

Al:

Tuff dog is ADORABLE!!

I love the Couch and the throw!! Does the throw have a Wolf on it?

Smooch and Snobear have couches, too!!

USUALLY, Smooch, the GOlden Ret. is on the couch. Snobear got Lucky!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

The only thing I see wrong is he's missing his pillow.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think he has been practicing while noone is looking. He looks like an old pro couch potato to me. Where is his remote?


LOL....he does not have enough seniority yet to control the remote


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

gil1075 said:


> The only thing I see wrong is he's missing his pillow.


A pillow and another blanket for sure!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Al:
> 
> Tuff dog is ADORABLE!!
> 
> ...


Actually the throw has a big kitty cat on it. It was stolen from Mick the cats recliner:uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He has obviously left WAAAAAAAAAAY to much room on the couch for you. Needs to brush up on his "sprawl" technique a little.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> A pillow and another blanket for sure!





sharlin said:


> He has obviously left WAAAAAAAAAAY to much room on the couch for you. Needs to brush up on his "sprawl" technique a little.


:lol: Yep after carefully review of the pictures I can see the need for a pillow and more blankets...and Steve I will have a talk with Tuff about the sprawling technique he is using or not using:lol:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thing Tuff has no competition for the couch! It might get crowded! LOL!
Selka and Gunner share though. Tuff might if you ask. : )


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Couch surfing...How fun for Tuff Dog!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Stretching technique*

Hey Tuff Dog! Here's how it's done!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the technique is perfect. I give it a 6.0 in old school skating language.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has a very comfy look on his face. Now he needs to roll around get on his back and stick them feet in the air with his head on a pillow. Beau always has a pillow under his head


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Tuffdog is lookin mighty happy up there on that couch


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He's a natural! I am sure once he is settled and goes into a deep sleep the sprawl will begin! I love it when they are upside down, head hanging over the edge, tongue hanging out.. legs up in the air... We call it " road kill ".


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm saying that Tuff needs a human lap to rest his weary head on, replaced by pillows when said human abandons ship due to legs that have fallen asleep


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd say he's got the couch now, he does need a pillow...LOL
He is so handsome!


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Maverick suggests utilizing the back and arm rests of the couch.

Diagrams for reference:


















He would also like to note that your arm rests would be perfect for these techniques. XD
As well as a window to look out of. ^-^


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

sharlin said:


> He has obviously left WAAAAAAAAAAY to much room on the couch for you. Needs to brush up on his "sprawl" technique a little.



I was just thinking the same thing. But you know, Tuff Dog being an amateur and all... He'll soon get the hang of the sprawl technique.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am double on stretching .It's a tuff one,but you can do it!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yup, i'll third it - he's leaving too much room.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cassi says that Handsome boy Tuff earned an A+


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley suggests that he try laying on the back of couch as that is comfy too.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What?!?!? No cup holder and biscuit basket within reach????

TSK TSK TSK, Alan


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks to me like Tuff has got the couch sussed, he looks right at home on there


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow....thanks for all of the advice everyone. Tuff and I will be studying and reviewing these pictures and all of the helpful information very carefully to insure he gets this figured out.

Seriously.. he is a little timid about getting onto something very soft due to his 3 leg status. He has a hard time maneuvering around and will tip over occasionally. We help him up onto the couch now and he will settle in for a snuggle as long as someone is with him.

However... he did seem pissed off at me that I didn't know he should have more blankets and a pillow :lol:

Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester says.......

Couch slouchin'....Ur doin it rite!!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, it seems as he is ON the blanket. Any experienced dog would know he should be using the blanket as a pillow and his body should be on the couch, maximizing the hair deposits!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope, I think he has it down perfectly.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

it's a start. 
For full marks, he should spread out to occupy the whole couch from armrest to armrest, fart a little, have a beer or two, scratch his balls, watch a couple eps of CSI or SUV or whatever, zonk off, snore like a chainsaw, and leave a large wet drool spot.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Goldens do tend to think they belong on the lounge in comfort!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden said:


> it's a start.
> For full marks, he should spread out to occupy the whole couch from armrest to armrest, fart a little, have a beer or two, scratch his balls, watch a couple eps of CSI or SUV or whatever, zonk off, snore like a chainsaw, and leave a large wet drool spot.


 Tuff need to take this lesson from the pro Pudden.H-ha-aha!Well,except scratching part.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

olik said:


> Tuff need to take this lesson from the pro Pudden.H-ha-aha!Well,except scratching part.


I thought she was talking about me:lol:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok ...after almost 2 weeks to practice Tuff wanted me to show he can take everyones advice on couch lounging ...his Dad had a long day at work but Tuff guy was determined to help relax him


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now that is the way to be Tuff dog. Take the whole couch and blankie and leave a spot for your daddy and then use him as a pillow, you have learned from the best and improved on their technique. Way to go tough guy.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

No wonder you guys are tired ...
You"ve been drinking the wrong stuff 
Cheers !!!


----------

